# 2.0T Exhaust Trims- An Idea



## hoofboy2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Someone on here contacted pipeworks who advertise a kit on e-bay for around Â£90 before delivery.

They got them to admit the kit consists of their standard trims that usually cost around Â£30, but cut to size and with a hole drilled.

I bet there is someone on here that could contact them and strike up a deal for ******** members. I've not got the gift of the gab like others on here.

Who is up for striking the deal?


----------



## hoofboy2 (Apr 6, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PipeWerx-Audi-TT- ... dZViewItem


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Â£95   They are taking the p1ss......I would not pay half of that!


----------



## hoofboy2 (Apr 6, 2007)

piloTT said:


> Â£95   They are taking the p1ss......I would not pay half of that!


Exactly my point, it is a case of taking advantage of TT owners, I bet some smooth talker could strike a deal for around the Â£50 mark.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

hoofboy2 said:


> piloTT said:
> 
> 
> > Â£95   They are taking the p1ss......I would not pay half of that!
> ...


Well the first thing to establish is What is the demand....then the supply can be sorted....

Ideally someone needs to start an "Interest" thread for these and then approach Pipewerx..... :wink:

I agree Â£90 is extortionate.....thats nearly 20 % of a Milltek exhaust...


----------



## tigger88 (Apr 15, 2006)

My std 2.0 exhaust pipes after 2k are looking really shit... 
I'm looking for some exhaust pipe trim now and was wondering if anybody tried to see if the S3/2.0/3.2 or VW Golf GTI std pipe trim would fit our cars?
I think they would be def cheaper than 90quid and would be OEM equipment?????


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

BTW...I should have also mentioned that the TT Shop also stock Tail trims too....perhaps they could be a better option... :wink:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

hoofboy2 said:


> Someone on here contacted pipeworks who advertise a kit on e-bay for around Â£90 before delivery.
> 
> They got them to admit the kit consists of their standard trims that usually cost around Â£30, but cut to size and with a hole drilled.
> 
> ...


It was me!

They basically admited that the pipes are the same just shorter to fit the TT exhaust. It would be dead easy to use the standard ones. Use a hacksaw to cut them short and drill a hole in each. Piece of cake.

I can't see them giving a discount to us lot as they would effectively be admitting that they have been ripping everyone else off and how could they justify to continue you to charge 90 quid for the TT kit?

I'm sure they get a lot of customer from people who don't know/care that this forum exists.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Well the first thing to establish is What is the demand....then the supply can be sorted....
> 
> Ideally someone needs to start an "Interest" thread for these and then approach Pipewerx..... :wink:


I'm very interested


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > Well the first thing to establish is What is the demand....then the supply can be sorted....
> ...


Count me in too!


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

I'll have a pair of them as well.


----------



## Metaka (Jan 30, 2008)

i would pay Â£40 odd


----------



## virtuesoft (Jan 24, 2008)

I would also be interested at about Â£50


----------



## leejgilb (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah baby me too!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I have spoken to the guy at PipeWerx.

He explained that the basic pipe finisher will do the job, but the drain hole will show as the slash is at a different angle.

However, the "proper" one is adapted by them to fit properly so that the slash aligns and the drain hole is at the bottom and therefore can't be seen.

TBH I don't know if this is right or not, but the proper one simply bolts on and fits as it should. No cutting/drilling or messing about.

His normal price is Â£95 inc delivery. He agreed to drop this to:

Â£75 including delivery for a group purchase of TEN units.

or

Â£65 including delivery for a group purchase of TWENTY units.

PM me and I will add your name to the list.

1 = FinFerNan
2= Virtuesoft
3= Penfold
4= Hoofboy2
5= Macktheknife
6= SaneEric
7= ScoobyDoo
8= ChippyBoy
9= Janitor
10= Geo555 Just TEN MORE required.

11= north_wales_tt
12= Reaperman
13= Madman
14= Bromley
15= Huggy Nearly there!
16= Andyc83
17= Lawman
18= jeztickner
19= Nippo
20= balders - MADE IT!!!

21= tigg88
22= tostada
23= Bobfat
24= mikefsi
25= initfleet
26= Redcar_TT


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

I was more interested when hoofboy2 was talking cÂ£30.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> I was more interested when hoofboy2 was talking cÂ£30.


The standard trims would be Â£18 each. That's Â£36 plus P&P total Â£41.

Â£20 odd quid seems fair enough to me for the guy's time and getting the right part that fits/looks the business. Ask VicTT.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Yes please!


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Mack The Knife said:
> 
> 
> > I was more interested when hoofboy2 was talking cÂ£30. :wink:
> ...


Still interested


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Mack The Knife said:
> ...


You're on the list :wink:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Add me to the list.

Willl you be confirming the price/qty before sending off?

Thanks for sorting.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Add me to the list.
> 
> Willl you be confirming the price/qty before sending off?
> 
> Thanks for sorting.


I aim to get 20 and get the lower price. Let's see how it goes?

Paul


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Count me in please - PM sent.


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Might be interested too? Are there any pictures of the before and after? Don't even know what the before is like as I am still awaiting delivery. How can four weeks take so long??????


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Lawman said:


> Might be interested too? Are there any pictures of the before and after? Don't even know what the before is like as I am still awaiting delivery. How can four weeks take so long??????


Don't have a 'before' pic but here is a 'after' 

Oops......I paid the Â£90


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

scouserpc said:


> Lawman said:
> 
> 
> > Might be interested too? Are there any pictures of the before and after? Don't even know what the before is like as I am still awaiting delivery. How can four weeks take so long??????
> ...


I was thinking about it and would have paid the 90 quid if it wasn't for Fin's plan. So to me, you spent wisely, regardless of other possibilities.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Mack The Knife said:
> 
> 
> > I was more interested when hoofboy2 was talking cÂ£30.
> ...


I did this myself some time ago using the Â£18 slash cut trims. I have the gear to do it, the will to do it and maybe the skill. If you don't or just can't be a$$ed to do it Â£20 is not too much to pay. 
I can't remember any drain hole in the trim though.


----------



## geo555 (Feb 5, 2008)

PMed you too.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Add me to the list please


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Snap sane eric...I was contemplating forking out 90 quid for a pair of the pre-cut and drilled trims. 

It's still a toss-up between making the standard 2.0T arse-pipes pretty, and getting the non-resonating Milltek V6 complete with the Audi Exclusive valance.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Count me in....


----------



## Madman (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi

Please count me in as well. Pick my TT up this Saturday. How do I PM you?

Thanks


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Madman said:


> Hi
> 
> Please count me in as well. Pick my TT up this Saturday. How do I PM you?
> 
> Thanks


Got your PM thanks. Which Washington are you? T&W or USA


----------



## Madman (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi, Tyne & Wear. Thanks for all your time and effort in sorting this out.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the PM paul but its a no from me. I'm upgrading my exhaust in the spring.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Roll up roll up!

Read this: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 84#1158684

Just a few spaces left


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Wow you sold 17 in just over 4 hours! The PipeWerx guys are gonna love you Paul!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

andyc83 said:


> Wow you sold 17 in just over 4 hours! The PipeWerx guys are gonna love you Paul!


 :lol: Cheers Andy.

Keep em coming guys - I will try to get the price down a bit more if we get to thirty!!


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Count me in. (Just PM'd you FinFerNan)

Don't get mine until mid March, but worth the wait (i hope).

Thanks for the effort you've put in.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Mack The Knife said:
> ...


I'll have to clean the car tomorrow or the day after (sorry Rebel, it's just *covered* in salt and muck) - so I'll have one more attempt at buffing up the standard tail pipes to convince myself it's a waste of time...


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Lawman said:


> Count me in. (Just PM'd you FinFerNan)
> 
> Don't get mine until mid March, but worth the wait (i hope).
> 
> Thanks for the effort you've put in.


No worries mate, tis what it's all about as far as I am concerned.

Anymore out there?

See this: http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 84#1158684


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

PMd you 8)


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Well we got to 20!

I will see if there are any others (leave it for a day or so) In the meantime, I will speak to Pipewerx to see how this all gets paid for.

If anyone has done this before and knows the ropes, I would be grateful for a PM. I would prefer not to be passing monies along, so my plan is for them to issues a "discount code" of some kind.

Still, thats a collective Â£600 saving so far - not bad for a few hours eh?

Thanks Everyone.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Awesome work Paul, thanks for your efforts!

It's amazing how the action of one man can bring together people across the whole country in the space of 6 hours to get a sizable discount off what is essentially a desirable but very expensive product!

I guess one way to do this would be for each of us to PM you an email address and a delivery address, which will be passed on to PipeWerx for verification at order time, so they know who "qualifies" for the negotiated Â£65 and where the arse-pipe trims would be delivered.


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

FinFerNan said:


> Well we got to 20!
> 
> I will see if there are any others (leave it for a day or so) In the meantime, I will speak to Pipewerx to see how this all gets paid for.
> 
> ...


Maybe do it through e-bay or paypal.
Lots of guys done it before in "Group Buy" section - maybe some help there?


----------



## docTTor999 (Dec 24, 2007)

Good work... Gutted I just bought mine for Â£95 on Friday last week, they say patience is a virtue but I want things now! Good luck with it they do look good.


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Lawman said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in. (Just PM'd you FinFerNan)
> ...


I'm in if he can ship to the USA.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Oh yeah!









Well done Finners! Great effort on twenty... bit surely thirty at Â£55 is just around the corner..? 

All joshing and pushing of one's luck aside, a great effort Paul and indeed as you confess, exactly what it's all about [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, much appreciated.

I will hang on for a day or so to see if we can get a few more on.

In the meantime I will speak to Pipewerx to see how they want to play this. My preference is to pass your forum names to him, then if he gives me a discount code, as each of you contact him he can group us together. Once he has received the 20 confirmed orders we are sorted.

Anyway, I shall see what he says and get back to you later.


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

pm'd you

now all i need is a tt!


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> hoofboy2 said:
> 
> 
> > piloTT said:
> ...





FinFerNan said:


> His normal price is Â£95 inc delivery. He agreed to drop this to:
> 
> Â£75 including delivery for a group purchase of TEN units.
> 
> ...


Well done so far Paul. This is *excellent* work on your part.

Of course if the price were lower there would be even more demand *so I hope more forum members people express their interest*, e.g.



Metaka said:


> i would pay Â£40 odd


I'm sure the supplier will be able to come down further for more business.



hoofboy2 said:


> They got them to admit the kit consists of their standard trims that usually cost around Â£30, but cut to size and with a hole drilled.


----------



## kinglouie (Feb 12, 2008)

I want a set please if it aint too late!

pmd...


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

scouserpc said:


> Lawman said:
> 
> 
> > Might be interested too? Are there any pictures of the before and after? Don't even know what the before is like as I am still awaiting delivery. How can four weeks take so long??????
> ...


Here's the original fit...


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice tips! Look good with RS...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Mack The Knife said:


> scouserpc said:
> 
> 
> > Lawman said:
> ...


The original exhaust tips are really cheap looking, no wonder you lot are wanting new covers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

..........4's


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

..........4's


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

..........4's


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks Mack,

Name is on the list. Funnily enough two passed me this morning on my way to work in East Kilbride and I had a look as they passed. One a black TTC and the other a condor grey (I think) TTR. Anyone on here?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Redcar_TT said:


> ..........4's


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

You on the list Steve..?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > ..........4's
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I was hoping, got a PM last night about it, but think I may have been too late, unless the deal is being strung out to 30 people.

Any news on that??????


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Changed my mind if its not too late ?

Exhaust upgrade may prove a bit too noisy for long distance travelling - someone elses feedback to me - and i'll kick myself if I end up sticking with existing exhaust with no chrome tips (at this price).

Sorry to mess you around Paul, I'm IN !


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Paul, are you trying to get a better price if the figure goes to 30? or can you add as many for the agreed Â£65?? (sorry, I know its late maybe to sort!) no problem if too late now.


----------



## itinfleet (Oct 26, 2006)

add me to the list, tried PM getting no confirmation of message sent.


----------



## mikefsi (Nov 3, 2007)

Paul, I am due to take delivery of my TT within the next week and i would be very interested if i could also be added to the list. Thanks


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Bobfat/Mikefsi/intinfleet/Redcar_TT - All on the list no worries.

If I can get this upto 30 I will try to get the price down.

We are currently on 26 so watch this space!

Anyone else want to join in? It's still not too late!

EDIT:

I have just spoken to Pipewerx and he can't budge on the price. So Â£65 it is then.

People who have had them say they look fantastic, they only wish that they had been able to get them at this price - Sorry guys


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

did you get my PM paul or is your in box now full :lol:


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Hi,

I pm'd you also to get in on the deal.

Did you not get mine either?


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

I think I might save my pennies and get this solution for Â£23.95 instead...


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> did you get my PM paul or is your in box now full :lol:


Room in my box there is 

You should have had a PM from me by now?


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> You should have had a PM from me by now?


[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Perhaps its worth each person who has shouted to check the list in Paul's post on page 2 of this thread - just to make sure he has you down


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Attaboy Paul...

...just don't forget to ask about shipping south of the Channel :roll:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Guy's I might need some help here!?!?

My "outbox" has a load of PM's in it - I don't know how to send them, any ideas?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

FinFerNan said:


> Guy's I might need some help here!?!?
> 
> My "outbox" has a load of PM's in it - I don't know how to send them, any ideas?


They only go out of your "outbox " when they have been read by the people


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

davidg said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Guy's I might need some help here!?!?
> ...


They only go out of your "outbox " when they have been read by the people [/quote

Ah haaaaaaa!

Thanks


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

Are you still taking names for this? PM'd you hoping so......all I'll need then is a BW so I know when I'll have a car to fit to the trims :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

I have received most of the responses I need to progress this, but need answers from:

Mackthknife
Madman
Huggy
Bobfat
Mikefsi
itinfleet

To close this deal down. Please check your PM inbox asap! We are all waiting for you :roll:


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

PM back at yer Paul, been away on business, sorry for short delay.


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> I have received most of the responses I need to progress this, but need answers from:
> 
> Mackthknife
> Madman
> ...


sorry finfernan

I did see the pm this morning and posted reply and thought it had gone - I just sent you a pm so all should be ok

Thanks


----------



## Madman (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi

Sorry for delay - Sent details as requested.

Thanks


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Quick update:

I now have all but two names. Just hold tight everyone. I will PM and let you know when to contact Pipwerx and claim your discounted price.

It's still not too late for anyone else to join in PM me tonight.


----------



## TTotoro (Jan 27, 2008)

Hello,
Just seen this and would like in if not too late. Have PM'd you. Just let me know what I need to do and many thanks for sorting this out for everybody.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TTotoro said:


> Hello,
> Just seen this and would like in if not too late. Have PM'd you. Just let me know what I need to do and many thanks for sorting this out for everybody.


PM'd you - you're on the list. Please respond to my PM.

BTW everyone - I have stopped updating the list on page 2 of this thread. We are now upto 32 names


----------



## hoofboy2 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've got to say Fin, a fine effort on your part. When I asked for someone with the gift of the gab I had no idea someone would go to all this effort- much appreciated; thank you! :lol: :lol:


----------



## tibbar (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi,

Me too please . Have just seen this and would like to be on your list if not too late. Have PM'd you. Thanks for all your efforts


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

tibbar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me too please . Have just seen this and would like to be on your list if not too late. Have PM'd you. Thanks for all your efforts


No PM rec'd?? I will put you on the list and PM you, try a reply??


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

hoofboy2 said:


> I've got to say Fin, a fine effort on your part. When I asked for someone with the gift of the gab I had no idea someone would go to all this effort- much appreciated; thank you! :lol: :lol:


Me neither! But no worries I will get my reward in Heaven


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Given a. how popular this is turning out to be, and b. how most of the 2.0T cars you see on the road have the standard exhaust, I reckon there is a good chance that if you see one with these trims in the future, chances are it will be one of us, so give them a wave!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

penfold said:


> Given a. how popular this is turning out to be, and b. how most of the 2.0T cars you see on the road have the standard exhaust, I reckon there is a good chance that if you see one with these trims in the future, chances are it will be one of us, so give them a wave!


If I could get a ******** car sticker I would :wink:


----------



## SHARKTALE (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi I have sent a PM and you can put me down for a set of chrome exhausts.....Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Hey, was speaking to some people at the East Mids meet on Tuesday night, without naming names, I was told I might have to get the hack saw out to make the chrome pipes cover the existing!  
Is this true or what??? can't see it myself, but thought wise to ask before chopping up a brand new TT in April! :lol:


----------



## scouserpc (Sep 14, 2007)

Redcarr,

No need for a hacksaw, the trims come as a pair (one slightly shorter than the other to match the existing pipes). All you need is one allen key.

The whole process takes about 3 minutes. 

Some of us 'EastMidland Types' can be a bit of a pessamistic bunch.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

The TT would have ended up like that Rover off Father Ted! :lol:

Yes, typical East Midlander!


----------



## Madman (Oct 10, 2007)

Have rang company and Placed order. Also sent you a PM.

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

All of you who joined in should have had a PM (possibly 2  ) from me by now.

Please check your PM Inbox and get your orders in asap. The final agreed price is Â£63 inc delivery provided we get the 30 order in.

Please do PM me to confirm you have placed your order.


----------



## geo555 (Feb 5, 2008)

I have emailed my order to Pipewerx.

Many thanks for this FinFerNan.

Now if we could just get 30 people to want an armrest?


----------



## hoofboy2 (Apr 6, 2007)

I've not had a PM Fin, what do we do now?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

hoofboy2 said:


> I've not had a PM Fin, what do we do now?


Panic :lol:

I sent the PM's out can't think why you haven't had it? Your message is still in my "outbox" have you checked your inbox??

I will send you another now.


----------



## hoofboy2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Got it! I have no problem paying Â£65 and you having a free set Fin. I think that is fair enough to be honest for your efforts and I'm sure I would not be the only one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2008)

Agreed! Free postage is the least you deserve dude.

I have emailed Pipewerx to ask how they want paying!
Assume call and pay over the phone!!! :lol: 
Will ring um Friday.


----------



## hoofboy2 (Apr 6, 2007)

If they sell on e-bay we might be able to use paypal?


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Paul, you deserve a free pair, not merely postage.

I for one am happy to pay Â£65 if it means you can get yours cheaper! 

Will let you know once I've ordered tomorrow morning.


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

I've just emailed my details through to them and asked if I can pay via Paypal.

Once again many thanks for organising this deal


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Please do PM me to confirm you have placed your order.


I had e-mail from Ian (pipewerx.com) and setup payment via paypal to [email protected]

Shipping to USA was an additional Â£7.50, so still a good deal.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

FYI - just paid via PayPal having spoken to Ian this morning.

Trims will be with me "by middle to end of next week" according to Ian. 

Thanks once again Paul.

Now, how about you calling Audi and getting a special price on a bulk order of TTS's? LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

I have paid in full too!

Â£63 gone his way.
How many is that now who have paid?
Seems a fair few.

Thanks again anyway Paul.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Paid Â£63 via paypal. Thanks again Fin.

Rebel should love the multitude of threads showing shiney new chrome tail pipes :lol:


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

I've paid for mine this morning, just need the car to fit them on now :?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

NigelCBS said:


> I've paid for mine this morning, just need the car to fit them on now :?


I'm in the same boat!
Got a set of 19 inch RS4's sitting behind me stacked up in my office.
Soon to be accompanied by a shiny chrome exhaust pipe cover.



Audi - hurry up, make my car!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mark_s (May 11, 2007)

Just ordered mine.

Agree with others Paul, it wouldn't have bothered me at all if you'd got yours for free for all the work you've put in.

Just need my car now...


----------



## balders (Sep 11, 2006)

Mine's ordered and paid for. Thanks for all your work, Paul.

Balders.


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Redcar_TT said:


> NigelCBS said:
> 
> 
> > I've paid for mine this morning, just need the car to fit them on now :?
> ...


How come you didn't spec the Audi OEM RS4's?


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Paid for mine via the PP addy this morning...
Looks like another parcel will be turning up next week....Yay

Thanks for all you hard work in pulling this together Paul.... [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Chippy_boy said:


> Redcar_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NigelCBS said:
> ...


Remind me what OEM stand for?? - I assume it is something to do with being original Audi wheels.???
Remember I am a newbie!


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Steve I understand it to stand for Original Equipment Manufacturer - in the contxt of Audi OEM RS4s I take that to mean that Audi retail them but are not the OEM


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

RockinRobin said:


> Steve I understand it to stand for Original Equipment Manufacturer - in the contxt of Audi OEM RS4s I take that to mean that Audi retail them but are not the OEM


OK Robin, thanks for that.

Well, basically, I ordered the car with the standard 17" Trapez alloys.
The RS4's from Audi are a Â£1700+ optional extra.
It made a significant difference to what I would pay a month.

So I sourced a website that delivered me a set of RS4 replica's for Â£920 with locking wheel nuts and chrome valve caps - with Pirelli P-Zero XL tyres.

My Audi dealer have said as soon as the car arrives in April they will put my wheels on the car for me. So then hope to get some money back for a brand new set of Audi OEM 17 inch Traps.

HAPPY DAYS!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Just ordered mine via Paypal  
Thanks again for all your efforts - I would not have minded in the slightest if you had the trims free, never mind postage!


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Just ordered via paypal, thanks again Fin for your efforts.


----------



## RockinRobin (Jul 7, 2007)

Steve

I wasn't prepared to pay Â£1200 EXTRA for turbines so it was the 17" for me. Though in Ibis they might look pretty poor so the RS4s will look the DBs

Robin


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

RockinRobin said:


> Steve
> 
> I wasn't prepared to pay Â£1200 EXTRA for turbines so it was the 17" for me. Though in Ibis they might look pretty poor so the RS4s will look the DBs
> 
> Robin


I have seen an image of a white TT on Turbines and it looks good, but I just had to have 19 inch rims.

I have not seen Turbines as replicas, don't think you can get them - copyright pattern to Audi.

The 17 inch apparently give the TT a great ride, but being Mr Vanity, I could only ever have the 19's!

Anyway, sorry for going off the subject slightly fellow forum members, maybe that should have been a PM to Robin, but too late now!


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

Got mine ordered today.
Just Need the TT to put them on, Stealer says its ready to ship from factory 

Thanks a lot Fin - you should have yours for free
we should do this next time we want ot change car - a group discount scheme :lol:


----------



## mikefsi (Nov 3, 2007)

Ordered my pipes yesterday. Many thanks Paul for all your efforts. You did deserve your's to be FOC! Collect my TT next Friday, so hopefully the pipes arrive on time. Thanks again


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Guy's

I want to say thanks for all the "should get your's free" comments. Sure you all understand that I could not do that, IMO it ain't what it's about.

But I REALLY do appreciate the kind thoughts. Thank you.

Now - those that have ordered and not PM'd me, or not ordered - get on the blower and get your order in :wink:

Also, any others who want to join in - drop me a PM, it's still not too late!


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Guy's
> 
> I want to say thanks for all the "should get your's free" comments. Sure you all understand that I could not do that, IMO it ain't what it's about.
> 
> ...


Well done mate. I agree entirely, but I also understand the expressed appreciation of others


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Finners - Hate to say it, but I told you so  hee hee...

Anyway, yes, a great effort from your good self - nicely done. Many thanks for that

I tried to order today but no answer and fax machine is all I'm getting right now

Cheers!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Janitor said:


> Finners - Hate to say it, but I told you so  hee hee...
> 
> Anyway, yes, a great effort from your good self - nicely done. Many thanks for that
> 
> ...


You can pay by PAYPAL by making the payment to *[email protected]*
Other than that you will have to wait till Monday


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Finners - Hate to say it, but I told you so  hee hee...
> 
> Anyway, yes, a great effort from your good self - nicely done. Many thanks for that
> 
> ...


I caught Ian at 8.55am yesterday, he'd just got in and placed my order.
He only works 9-5 but, apparently, he has a few pipes on the shelf which are spoken for so he's having to burn some midnight oil to make some more. Said it would realistically mid to end next week before I get mine


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Tommy - he told me earlier in the week that he ordered 50 sets.

We have sent in about 32 orders so far, so I guess he keeps a few in stock anyway.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Now - those that have ordered and not PM'd me, or not ordered - get on the blower and get your order in :wink:


I tried yesterday - engaged tone unfortunately. That will be you lot getting in there before me ! 

Will try again on Mon am.

Echo others' comments, it would have cost each of us less than the price of a pint for you to get yours FOC... thanks.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Now - those that have ordered and not PM'd me, or not ordered - get on the blower and get your order in :wink:


I tried yesterday - engaged tone unfortunately. That will be you lot getting in there before me !  

Will try again on Mon am.

Echo others' comments, it would have cost each of us less than the price of a pint for you to get yours FOC... thanks.


----------



## bagwell (Feb 29, 2008)

for (unlucky) folks in the US (me included) -- they're $96 (pair) here...I have confirmation these are specially for the mk2 2.0T

http://audi.dealerfit.com/store/audi-tt ... _22176.php


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey all who ordered the pipe covers from Pipewerx....

I emailed Ian today to check if they will be sent out this week.
He confirmed it will be Thursday / Friday.... AND THEY WILL NEED SIGNING FOR! I work from home so OK, some might get a card through the post if delivered in the day and at work.

Just thought I would let you know, in case you wanted to leave a note for Postman Pat to take them to a neighbour! :wink:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Bump.

Do we know how many ordered in the end? I know it's only Wednesday, but anyone got them yet?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Ian @ Pipewerx just told me that they will be with us Friday.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

sane eric said:


> Bump.
> 
> Do we know how many ordered in the end? I know it's only Wednesday, but anyone got them yet?


Yes - without doing a proper reconcile it was about 30 - 33 in all. TBH once we got passed 30 it didn't matter really.

Ian has been fairly consistent in saying Thursday/Fri this week. Obviously there's nothing to stop you calling him if you want.

*EDIT: Perhaps not a good idea that everyone calls him! * 

I just phoned and he confirmed they are all going out tomorrow so keep an eye on your postbox on Friday 

BTW - 34 sets ordered.


----------



## sergecur99 (Oct 22, 2007)

bagwell said:


> for (unlucky) folks in the US (me included) -- they're $96 (pair) here...I have confirmation these are specially for the mk2 2.0T
> 
> http://audi.dealerfit.com/store/audi-tt ... _22176.php


They sure do not look like they are made for the MK2 in the picture. Did you order one? I would be interested in seeing what you actually get from them.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > Bump.
> ...


34, cool.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

Yay...Trims received Today.....


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> Yay...Trims received Today.....


Pictures?


----------



## geo555 (Feb 5, 2008)

Got mine today.









Will look good on my new TT


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

tostada said:


> Pictures?


Oh go on then...

Original:










Pipewerx sash-cut Trims:










They go well with the other shiny bits!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Janitor said:


> tostada said:
> 
> 
> > Pictures?
> ...


Massive improvement.
Looking good.

By the way, i fitted those for janitor.


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

tostada said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > Yay...Trims received Today.....
> ...


Here's some nice Tail Trims..... 










Actually - Here you go










Look good with RS4's..... :roll:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Received mine today  
All I need now is the car to go with them :?


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

Reaperman said:


> tostada said:
> 
> 
> > Reaperman said:
> ...


Looks like mine arrived today bt need to collect them tomorrow to sign for them.
They do look good though.
requoted the post from reaperman to get the pic up a 2nd time....... twin tail trims


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Mine turned up today 8)

Thanks Fin


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Got mine too 

No photo's - I may fit them tomorrow/Sunday.

Everyone else get thiers ok?


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

Haven't got mine yet... 

Never mind, Monday it is then!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Reaperman said:


>


OK any deal that needs doing on them - I'm your man 

Groups discounts - No f'kin chance :lol:


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

Post Office have got mine, will be fetching them tomorrow morning......and then spend the next few weeks looking at them waiting for the car to arrive!!


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

To those of you who have fitted these trims - did you use anything other than the locking screws to secure them in position :?:


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

north_wales_tt said:


> To those of you who have fitted these trims - did you use anything other than the locking screws to secure them in position :?:


Uh No...
what do you have in mind..?

I did mine a good polish with some Meguiars Metal polish before I fitted mine.... 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Not got a car to put them on, so turned them up on my desk to put my pens in. 

Looks kinda cool, but expensive!! :lol:


----------



## TTotoro (Jan 27, 2008)

Got mine today thanks Fin.

I take it I literally just slide them on and tighten the screws as much as possible right? (please don't tut and the question as I genuinely have never done anything like this before). :?:


----------



## Chippy_boy (Jan 15, 2008)

TTotoro said:


> Got mine today thanks Fin.
> 
> I take it I literally just slide them on and tighten the screws as much as possible right? (please don't tut and the question as I genuinely have never done anything like this before). :?:


Tut!


----------



## TTotoro (Jan 27, 2008)

See! :lol:


----------



## north_wales_tt (Nov 22, 2003)

Reaperman said:


> north_wales_tt said:
> 
> 
> > To those of you who have fitted these trims - did you use anything other than the locking screws to secure them in position :?:
> ...


I was thinking more along the lines of (a.) threadlock compund on screw thread and/or (b.) silicon adhesive in between the two.
It's the engineer in me - I just don't want to arrive home one night to find that they fallen off somewhere.
Espeacially after Finferan has gone to so much trouble for us all.


----------



## huggy (Nov 11, 2007)

huggy said:


> Reaperman said:
> 
> 
> > tostada said:
> ...


Any response that posts this tail trim pic :roll:


----------



## Lawman (Nov 18, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday, just need the car now.

Redacar_TT Where did you get the TT on your desk?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Lawman said:


> Mine arrived yesterday, just need the car now.
> 
> Redacar_TT Where did you get the TT on your desk?


Glad you got yours too! they are nice hey!

Also look rather cool keeping my pencils in. 8)

The TT was off eBay.
Only small and cost me a few quid!!
Didn't really take much notice of the scale when I had a mad rush to the head!! .... it's only a 1:43 scale. :roll:

Link to the shop anyway on eBay...

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/The-Admirals-L ... 2222QQtZkm


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

NigelCBS said:


> Post Office have got mine, will be fetching them tomorrow morning......and then spend the next few weeks looking at them waiting for the car to arrive!!


Made me laff out loud 

Have you got your tax disc yet? Keyring perhaps..............


----------



## NigelCBS (Jan 26, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> NigelCBS said:
> 
> 
> > Post Office have got mine, will be fetching them tomorrow morning......and then spend the next few weeks looking at them waiting for the car to arrive!!
> ...


Gotta spend some time polishing these Exhaust trims up first :wink: Perhaps Janitor could write a guide on the best approach!

Then it's search Ebay time, for the tax disc holder......


----------



## RichGall (Aug 21, 2007)

I guess I will miss the boat on this one. I get my TT in the next few weeks and woudl love to get the kit at a good price.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

RichGall said:


> I guess I will miss the boat on this one. I get my TT in the next few weeks and woudl love to get the kit at a good price.


TBH it's a bit unlikely, but why not call Ian at Pipewerx he _might_ do them for you. Remember he did say he'd do them at Â£65 if we got 20 orders.

He ended up shipping 34 sets. It's worth a try.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Got mine Friday, fitted Saturday, they are the bollox , thanks Fin.


----------



## tostada (Feb 25, 2007)

Mine arrived today. Very surprised given that I'm in the USA. I guess the Royal Mail is quite speedy!

Did a couple of test fits, and the screw seems to hold them tight, and they look wonderful contrasted against the carbon fiber. Since I don't want to risk having them taken (or falling off), I think I'm going to take them to an Exhaust shop and have them welded on permanently.


----------



## bagwell (Feb 29, 2008)

I guess mine should be arriving shortly as well - I'm in the USA too


----------



## SHARKTALE (Oct 19, 2006)

I am based in Ireland and mine arrived this morning, really happy with the speed of delivery. I will fit a locking nut so they don't fall off in the future. Excellent job on the group discount.
Thanks


----------

